
Show HN: PhishFinder – Find phishing campaigns before they find you - zer01
https://phishfinder.io/
======
zer01
Hey all, CEO of Cali Dog Security here. This is our first product and we're
excited to show it to the world! We're also looking for feedback!

Announcement blog with more details here - [https://medium.com/cali-dog-
security/announcing-phishfinder-...](https://medium.com/cali-dog-
security/announcing-phishfinder-ac64fc45f60f)

Happy to field any questions you may have here! :D

------
ezekg
Your variable pricing is super interesting. I’d love to know how that turns
out. What’s the average company size that you’re targeting?

~~~
zer01
> Your variable pricing is super interesting.

Thanks! My goal is to make this extremely affordable protection.

> I’d love to know how that turns out.

Me too! If you follow me on twitter you can keep tabs :)
[https://twitter.com/fitblip](https://twitter.com/fitblip)

> What’s the average company size that you’re targeting?

This is where things get somewhat complicated. My goal was to make this
protection as ubiquitous as possible (since this is only the first in a line
of security products I have planned), which means my target is basically every
organization on the planet.

That does definitely mean that large companies are going to benefit greatly
from this at an extremely small fraction of their budgets, but if that's the
cost of making this affordable to small companies as well (1-2 man IT shops,
startups, etc), then so be it.

